# Heizungssteuerung löst FI aus



## saschag. (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
die Steuerung meines Heizkessels hat gestern mehrfach meinen FI ausgelöst. Nach ausgiebiger Fehlersuche habe ich festgestellt, dass 2 Bauteile eine niederohmige Verbindung auf Schutzleiter machen. Nach dem Auslöten dieser beiden Bauteile funktioniert alles wieder. Ich nehme an das es sich um Teiler einer Schutzbeschaltung handelt. Leider ist mein Elektronikwissen nicht so gut. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir sagen was das für Bauteile sind und wo ich die bestellen kann.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Crack123 (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo!

dein kleiner Freund da sollte ein Sicherheitskondensator sein  wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sowas kann man üblicherweise beim großen C oder sonstigen Elektronik Händler kaufen können!


wenn du bei Google die bezeichnung eingibst gibts etliche Hits!


----------



## saschag. (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Kann leider mit der Bezeichnung nichts finden. Kann der auch 2,2 statt 2,5 nF haben?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Februar 2013)

Der Kondensator auf deinem Bild hat eine Toleranz von +/- 20%, da sollten 2,2 noch im Rahmen sein. Wo sitzt denn das Bauteil?


----------



## power24 (3 Februar 2013)

Es handel sich hier bei um einen Keramik-Sicherheits- Funk-Entstörkondensatoren Scheibenkondensatoren 
Du kann auch 2,2 nF haben , du solltes aber auf jeden fall auf die richtige Spannung achten.


----------



## saschag. (3 Februar 2013)

ok 2,2 nF ist leichter zu bekommen. Ich habs nicht mehr genau vor Augen aber ich glaube hinter der Eingangssicherung zwischen L und PE.


----------



## element. (4 Februar 2013)

Es muss unbedingt wieder ein "Y-Kondensator" mit VDE-Zeichen werden, der für diese Stelle gedacht ist. Nicht einfach so ein billiger brauner, wo nur eine Zahl draufsteht.


----------



## saschag. (4 Februar 2013)

Kann ich den bedenkenlos einlöten?:


----------



## power24 (4 Februar 2013)

Bitte diesen nur einbauen wenn er zwischen L und N liegt. Da dieser nur ein Klasse X kondensator ist.
Wenn er zwischen L und PE oder N und Gehäuse liegt muss es ein Klasse Y Kondensator sein.
Die Klassifizierung bezieht sich auf VDE 0565 teil 1


----------



## power24 (4 Februar 2013)

Hallo saschag, Lese auch mal folgenden Betrag . http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entstörkondensator


----------



## element. (4 Februar 2013)

Power24, könnte das nicht einer für beide Fälle sein? Beide Buchstaben sind ja drauf. 440V X rating und 250V Y rating?

Problematisch könnte aber werden dass er nur ein Bein hat


----------



## power24 (4 Februar 2013)

Du was recht habe nicht genau hingesehen. 
Class X1, 440 VAC/Class Y2, 250 VAC.

Dann kann er ihn doch nehmen.


----------

